# Prüfen, ob Steuerelement existiert?



## daDom (16. März 2004)

Hi!

Ich muss prüfen, ob ein Steuerelement existiert.

Problem:
Ich erstelle mehrere Instanzen eines Steuerelementes.
In folgender Schleife speichere ich bestimmte Attrbiute des Steuerelements ab.

```
For I = 0 To Einrichtung.Count - 1
                    If I > 0 Then
                        'Name und Position der Einrichtung speichern
                        Print #1, Einrichtung(I).ToolTipText & ";" & Einrichtung(I).Top _
                        & ";" & Einrichtung(I).Left & ";"
                    End If
            Next I
```

Wenn allerdings ein Steuerelement zwischenzeitlich gelöscht wurde, gibt es nen Absturz.

Das möchte ich verhindern.

Wie kann ich also prüfen, ob ein Steuerelement existiert?


----------



## DrSoong (16. März 2004)

Fag einfach ab, ob dein Steuerelement existiert, so ala

```
If Me.Einrichtung(I).Name <> "" Then
```
Das ganze handelst du mittels einer *On Error Gosub*-Prozedur (ergibt den Fehlercode 40).

Alternativ kannst du alle Controls der Form, die deiner Spezifikation entsprechen ansprechen, nicht vorhandene werden da gar nicht berücksichtigt. Würde so aussehen:

```
For Each myControl In Me.Controls
  If myControl.Name = "Einrichtung" Then
   'hier kommt dann deine Routine rein
  End If
 Next
```


Der Doc!


----------

